
51% of San Francisco home purchases by software developers - eevilspock
https://theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/san-francisco-city-apps-built-or-destroyed/587389/
======
mmsen
House prices have gone up, the level of education of the average person has
gone up but the quality of life in San Francisco has gone down. A lot.

